# has anyone heard of bull-ympics



## outspoken (May 19, 2007)

just trying to find out information about bull-ympics i have seen a little bit about this on other forums but i have not yet found out when and where i have only seen the different events they hold.


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

I believe it was held last year in New York state, I did not attend. I think they are trying for this year, but they need many volunteers. You can email the admins of pitbulltalk.com about it.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

It was in New York last year I would love to attend but it is sooooo far away.


----------

